

Lifelong procrastinator tracks productivity for 14 days. - visakanv
http://www.visakanv.com/blog/2013/10/0100-14-days-later/

======
visakanv
Okay, on hindsight 14 days is a really short time. It felt like a big deal for
me because it's quite possibly the longest I've not-broken-the-chain, ever.

Typically I have some sort of minor screw-up somewhere. But I'm on track, and
it feels great, and I hope this is useful to someone.

